# Wood Chipper?



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone have a wood chipper you use?

I'd like one for that pile of branches that I can ignore anymore. But I don't want to buy one, use it 4 times then have it rot away. 

If you have one do you get a lot of use from it?

Im thinking of getting one to make my own mulch.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 18, 2014)

I suggest to rent one. The smaller home owner ones are really only good for twigs.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 18, 2014)

From what I have observed, the home owner grade models are a waste of time and money. The ones I have seen don't accept anything over 2" very well and they are slow... clogging up/stalling a lot. It may be worthwhile to rent one if you have a lot to do.


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi -   I got a large homeowner grade 8HP shredder in a trade forsome wood several years ago.  I carefully sharpened and tuned it and it did a decent job on fresh grean twigs, leaves, and branches to nearly 2".   I sold it.

.  I agree with what the posts above have to say.  Rent a bigger one when you need it.  Especially if chipping dead/dry hardwood.

Mike


----------



## Applesister (Mar 18, 2014)

I rented a Bandit chipper from a contractor rental company. It was gas powered not diesel but it kept up with whatever we fed it. It was a tow behind so we chipped into the back of a pickup and then raked the chips out onto trails in the woods.
Im thinking is was a 23-32hp engine but we couldnt find any spec info plates on it.
We were chipping apple and plum and sumac prinings.
I usually get a Morbark chipper from my tractor mechanic. That one is a diesel, has a bigger chute.
Its kind of a monster though.
See if you can find a Bandit.


----------



## dougand3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Agree with all above...small 15 amp chippers are wimpy. They say it handles 2" branch but 1/2" is really max. I got this one from HF to play with and it's just that - a toy.


----------



## moey (Mar 18, 2014)

I second the renting. I have a MacKissic 8HP one it works great for leaves and twigs but anything over a inch is to time consuming to put through it. I bought it on CL for pretty cheap. Its one of the better ones out there and I would still recommend renting one if you have a large amount of cleanup. Just dont go to sears and put down $250 and buy the craftsman lower model youll be disappointed.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 18, 2014)

moey said:


> I second the renting. I have a MacKissic 8HP one it works great for leaves and twigs but anything over a inch is to time consuming to put through it. I bought it on CL for pretty cheap. Its one of the better ones out there and I would still recommend renting one if you have a large amount of cleanup. Just dont go to sears and put down $250 and buy the craftsman lower model youll be disappointed.


That's the brand I'm looking at. I've got the chance to buy an 11 hp but don't knownifnits worth the $400. This thread put this to bed.


----------



## CenterTree (Mar 18, 2014)

I have had this TroyBuilt 8HP chipper-vac for several years.   I find it more bother to use than not.

It is heavy (though self propelled) and it is not really self feeding with branches.   You see the big units that just seem to suck in branches automatically.  Well, these type machines need to have the branches fed (pushed) the whole way until it is gone.  PITA.

The vac part works nice though.  I mulch a lot of leaves. They go right into the bag. (though VERY dusty work).

FYI, I have this expensive machine and still it is easier for me to just drag any waste branches to the edge of the hill and toss.  Or burn in the fire pit.


----------



## 711mhw (Mar 18, 2014)

Rent one! 
I have had 2, one 3pt. hitch tractor mounted, pretty big.. about 1500 pounds, no self feed and sold it.
The last one was a Vermeer 12" with self feed, chewed the he!! out of wood but worked you to death feeding it. This was not for back yard suburbia use (farm) and I got rid of that and got a pack of matches and they have worked out very well!


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 18, 2014)

711mhw said:


> Rent one!
> I have had 2, one 3pt. hitch tractor mounted, pretty big.. about 1500 pounds, no self feed and sold it.
> The last one was a Vermeer 12" with self feed, chewed the he!! out of wood but worked you to death feeding it. This was not for back yard suburbia use (farm) and I got rid of that and got a pack of matches and they have worked out very well!



I've got a New Holland 75TL, it's a category 2 tractor with front wheel assist, but most of these woods on our property is pretty much inaccessible with that tractor. I'll probably rent something I can tow with my SXS. 

After reading these, I think I'll stick with renting. I was just trying to consider the cost of having mulch delivered versus just making our own.


----------



## 711mhw (Mar 18, 2014)

The "tree guy" mulch is different from the garden type and if you find a tree guy they'll usually give you a load if they are close by. A chipper is a good rental item, expensive to get a "real one" and usually under used unless you are in that business.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 18, 2014)

711mhw said:


> The "tree guy" mulch is different from the garden type and if you find a tree guy they'll usually give you a load if they are close by. A chipper is a good rental item, expensive to get a "real one" and usually under used unless you are in that business.



I just want chipped "mulch" to put around the house and trees in the yard. That's really all I need. Which...negates having to blow $3000 on a chipper I'd use 6 times.


----------



## Mick-Fish (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought a 18 hp DR chipper used about 8 years ago,use it maybe 5-6 times a year....I would buy a nother one if I lost this one  Mick-fish


----------



## dougand3 (Mar 19, 2014)

*On CL....*
*Chipper - $1000 (South Huntsville )*
*Old whipper chipper straight 6. Runs good. I've had it about 3 years only reason for selling is I have upgraded. 1000$ firm. Dose not come with gas tank. I do not have to sell it. Looking 4 trades John boat or man stuff. Txt or email ONLY!!*









Be fun to play with but awfully big to store for a few uses per year.


----------



## TradEddie (Mar 19, 2014)

I rented one once to clean up after a huge storm (see avatar pic), it was something like $150/day, and it took anything I could feed into it. Tree service quoted $400 just to chip that same pile. Now I just pile my brush up then every few years when I need tree service work, I ask them to chip the pile. They're charging me megabucks already, they don't charge extra for that.

TE


----------



## AK13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Look for an older Troy Built/Gardenway Tomahawk chipper. I picked one up two years ago. There are usually a few on CL. It is a very rugged unit. Very heavy. They don't make the homeowner versions like this one anymore. Get the 8 HP version, not the  HP.


----------



## mtarbert (Mar 19, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I just want chipped "mulch" to put around the house and trees in the yard. That's really all I need. Which...negates having to blow $3000 on a chipper I'd use 6 times.


Chipped (Untreated)  wood around your home is termite BAIT....


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 19, 2014)

mtarbert said:


> Chipped (Untreated)  wood around your home is termite BAIT....


If it's dry it's not.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 19, 2014)

mtarbert said:


> Chipped (Untreated)  wood around your home is termite BAIT....


What about all that mulch that sits in huge piles that's untreated?

Decomposition creates massive amounts of heat. So much so termites dont like it. At least in the eyes of scientists.


----------



## blades (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a bearcat 5" unit ( these are currently about $8k new) it is 20 hp.  I also have one of the homeowner units that was about $600 new total waste of money, I refer to it as the jam-o-matic worthless on chipping branches, works for leaves but only if they are dry.  About the only thing it does well is eat up a bunch of space in the garage and  burn fuel.  It is going on CL at a dirt cheap price just to get rid of it, it serves me no useful purpose at all. On the other hand the Bearcat Has no problem chipping 4"+ rock hard dried Buckthorn. Chippers take a beating , buying used is a crap shoot, renting one every so often ( home depo around here has the 6" units) is a far better way to go.


----------

